# WTB Melanogasters



## Sal90 (May 19, 2013)

Anyone close to south Florida wanting to sell some FF's? My culture just crashed and I have none and shipping is pretty expenisve in the only places that have melanogasters available. Thanks guys!


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Where are you in South Florida? I am in Fort Pierce, on the east coast, about 50 miles North of PBI airport. I have a producing culture to spare.


----------



## Sal90 (May 19, 2013)

aspidites73 said:


> Where are you in South Florida? I am in Fort Pierce, on the east coast, about 50 miles North of PBI airport. I have a producing culture to spare.


I live in the Miami Area, Fort Pierce is pretty far, could you ship ? I can pay through paypal.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I do not have the materials to ship in this heat. It's been in the 90's here. Did you try flycafe? Where did southeasternfruitflies.com go?


----------



## Sal90 (May 19, 2013)

I do not know, flycafe doesn't have melanogasters. >.<


----------

